# Europe trip - Aosta via Spicak and Reims!



## Doni1955 (Jul 21, 2010)

Planned trip to Czeck Republic then on to Aosta, Italy, then home! 

My son does downhill mtb racing, hence the trip to take in two European races!

Any advice for such a trip? I am new to touring Europe, and had planned to stay at 'Aires' in France, and similar things in Italy. Someone told me that there were problems with people getting attacked and so on. Anyone here had any problems?

Many thanks to you all....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Doni and welcome to MHF.

Robberies on non-motorway aires are very few and far between and most of us- and the rest of MHingEuropeans- feel safe when staying on them in France, Italy or Germany. I don't know anything about the Czech Republic.

You might find it useful to browse MHF database and the various aires, sosta and stellplatzen websites as well, perhaps, buying yourself guide books and/ or downloads of them.

G


----------



## Doni1955 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheers, that sets my mind at rest a bit!


----------

